# Piping Rock Orchid Open House



## RNCollins (May 16, 2015)

Piping Rock Orchids

Open House, Picnic, & Guest Speakers

Saturday ~ June 6th, 2015 ~ 10:30 AM
2270 Cook Road ~ Galway, NY

Open House
Plant Sales

Special Guest Speaker / Vendors:

Terry Kowalczuk - the owner of FLORA PECULIA, is known for having perhaps the largest retail collection of Neofinetia falcata (fuukurin) varieties in Canada. Terry has a passion in preserving and presenting Neofinetia as a special plant in the historic Japanese tradition. Flora Peculia carries over 100 varieties of Neofinetia and is growing!

Terry is also a gardener with KIVA GARDENS and the Music Director of COUNTERPOINT COMMUNITY ORCHESTRA in Toronto. Having directed Beethoven's Ninth Symphony is one of his greatest personal joys. Terry has a passion in preserving and presenting Neofinetia as a special plant in the historic Japanese tradition. Flora Peculia carries over 100 varieties of Neofinetia and is growing!

Additional Speaker: (to be announced...)


North Eastern New York Orchid Society (NENYOS) & Piping Rock Orchids Sponsored Picnic Lunch - including Hamburgers,
Hotdogs, Pulled Pork Sandwiches, all types of salads and more

http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/open-house-at-piping-rock-orchids.php


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2015)

I wish...


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

Good to know - 3 hours one way is a long drive though.

Thanks


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2015)

Marco said:


> Good to know - 3 hours one way is a long drive though.
> 
> Thanks



It's a great open house, maybe get some other st'ers to split the trip? Likely too far for me though, another two hours from s jersey unless we could commandeer one of those commuter choppers that was flying over Clark's place yesterday


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

Lifestyles of the rich and famous!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 19, 2015)

Hmmm, not too too far. Maybe I go .


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

If I'm free I may go.


----------



## RNCollins (May 30, 2015)

HappyPaphy7 (Neil) and I will be taking another road trip, this time for upstate New York. :clap:

Is anyone else going?


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2015)

RNCollins said:


> HappyPaphy7 (Neil) and I will be taking another road trip, this time for upstate New York. :clap:
> 
> Is anyone else going?



I was seriously considering it. I'm teetering about passing on this one. Will you two be driving off from the city?


----------



## RNCollins (May 30, 2015)

Marco said:


> I was seriously considering it. I'm teetering about passing on this one. Will you two be driving off from the city?



I'm meeting Neil at the train Sat. Morning (Metro North Hudson Line - Beacon Station) and then I'll drive him back to the city Sat. Eve.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2015)

I will be in Ohio, enjoy.


----------



## RNCollins (May 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I will be in Ohio, enjoy.



We'll miss you Eric!


----------



## RNCollins (May 31, 2015)

The second speaker will be Glen... Discussing repotting Paphs and Phrags, and addressing questions/concerns anyone might have.


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to sit this one out. You folks enjoy. 

I'll wait out for the one at silva in september when NWO is there. I will be driving and will be cutting through the city. I'll have 2-3 seats available if anyone wants to hop in while I'm driving through.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2015)

One of the speakers is from Canada and has over 100 varieties of neofinetia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, Charles is one of ours! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Yes, Charles is one of ours! :evil:




It's free to enable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2015)

Sadism and torture are given away also!!!oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2015)

Of course some here self-immolate; not sure if that's free also oke:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> One of the speakers is from Canada and has over 100 varieties of neofinetia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahh I know. I poured through Terry's list over and over again. The only thing I'm looking for now is the yubae. Nwo doesn't have any. There was one on eBay a couple of days ago but seller was from California and posted at 12 am I woke up at 430am EST and I was too late!

Plus I have to work this weekend. I would love to go though.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 13, 2015)

HappyPaphy7 (Neil) and I had a great day at Piping Rock. The weather was nice, the food was good and the orchids were beautiful. 



IMG_2658 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2649 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2648 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2643 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2641 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2640 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2639 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2638 by cponsolle, on Flickr


Glen hard at work!


IMG_2637 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2625 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2650 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2646 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2627 by cponsolle, on Flickr


Guest speaker Terry Kowalczuk of Flora Peculia


IMG_2653 by cponsolle, on Flickr



IMG_2642 by cponsolle, on Flickr


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 13, 2015)

I spy some Pinguicula


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2015)

Great photos - Wish i could've joined. Will have to make an effort next round.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the glimpse into Glen's GH.


----------

